# Heavily Discounted (40% Off) Truck Steps and Roof Top Tents - Fireside Outdoor + Raptor Series



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey All,



One of the companies that share a building with us have a bunch of overstocked automotive accessories they need to move through to clear up space for a move. All of the stuff is on sale at 30-40% off. I personally have their steps and tent on my FJ and love them both. Super easy install and great quality on everything.


They agreed to give an extra 10% off to Mountainbuzz members, which applies to their whole website including the clearance stuff.

That code is "MBUZZ10"

Here are a few quick links to the top sellers:









Voyager Rooftop Tent


<span style="font-size: 11.3333px; font-family: verdana, sans-serif;">Free shipping in the lower 48 states!!</span>




www.raptorseries.com





Roof Top Tent

Normally: $1000
With Discount: $881 this is a delivered price
















Magnum RT Gen 2 Drop Steps - Black Textured Steel


<span style="font-size: 11.3333px; font-family: verdana, sans-serif;">Free shipping in the lower 48 states!!</span>




www.raptorseries.com




Normally: $430
On Sale: $351 delivered.


















5in Tread Step Slide Track Running Boards - Black Textured Aluminum


<span style="font-size: 11.3333px; font-family: verdana, sans-serif;">Free shipping in the lower 48 states!!</span>




www.raptorseries.com





Normally $350
On Sale for $ 289 delivered













I don't get any commission or kickbacks for this just wanted to try and help them, and you guys out by connecting high quality parts to a high quality community!

I'll be hanging around to answer any questions


Cheers All,



Triston
Fireside Team


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

Big shout out to everyone that shot us a DM with questions regarding the accessories! 

I know truck accessories aren't exactly this forums forte but if anyone swings through the Raptor website in the future and notices something they're looking at picking up just let me know and we'll see if we can get ya hooked up with a deal! 


Cheers all,

Triston
Fireside Team


----------

